# PREGNANCY - Have I harmed my baby



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm currently 7 weeks pregnant and unfortunately had a slight accident at work today which has left me feeling a bit concerned.

I slipped in the toilets due to the cleaner leaving the floor soaking and not putting a sign up anywhere. I didn't actually fall but skidded slighted and had to grab hold of the door.

I'm worried if this sudden movement has damaged my baby.

Would anyone know if it has or not?

Thanks.

Love
ZoeA
xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Zoe, 
I would think your baby is very well protected, and doing well. If you're worried, I would contact your clinic tomorrow, and see if they will scan you - if not, try your GP, who may refer you to your EPAU (early pregnancy assessment unit) but I think that you 'should' be fine.
I was in a car crash with my sister when she was 7 weeks pregnant, it was quite bad and she was in shock and shaken. 
Anyway, she was fine, and now she has a healthy 13 month old. I'm not a nurse, but thought you'd appreciate some advice ^cuddle^

Marie xx


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks Marie and Deborah,

I have been careful since my silly mishap and hope you are right in saying that all will be well.

I am dreading my 1st scan on Thursday incase anything is wrong. I guess we are all like this at this stage.

Once I know that my baby/babies are fine then hopefully I will try and begin to relax and enjoy.

I haven't many symptoms at the mo so its hard to think that I am pregnant.

Thanks again for your replies.

Love
ZoeA
xxx


----------

